# Monthly Contest Theme?



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

im still kinda a newbie...i got a contest going (just for fun only) but since were in the month of feb i thought a "valentine's" theme would be fun to do. just thought id throw that out there...incase you decide you want to join


----------

